# My first rhinestone template/transfer



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

After several attempts, I just did my very first rhinestone template and transfer today using my Graptec 5000 and iDesignR software.
It's not perfect but not too bad for the first one.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Thats very good, and not just for a first try. My first try was a butterfly but I didn't have the advantage of using a template and it took right at 4.5 hours. This has come a long way in just a year.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow congratulations. Great job. I hope my first try looks as good


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes, very very nice. Like it a lot. Hope my 1st goes as well (Tomorrow). Good job.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Great job. There'll be no stopping you now


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks great! I was looking at all of the Rhinestone stuff at the ISS show this weekend and am hoping to learn more about it by being on here. I am unsure if the process would be worth it for me. What are the thoughts out there about getting into the Rhinestone stuff?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

BLING, BLING, KA CHING $$$$$$. Don't know how long it will last at this pace, but it is STRONG right now. I think you can do well if you are able to tap into the right market, or find a niche for custom designs. I don't do a lot of "stock" type designs, because you can find them on everyone's website. Most of my work is custom order, at reasonable prices, or sports related. Last year I got 3 basketball teams (boys), to let me do their warm up shirts with rhinestuds, and I did some things for my football team. This season, I did warm up shirts for one whole athletic center, 10 teams. You have to be creative and show the folks, men included, that rhinestones/studs, are not just the glitzy, girly stuff anymore. Don't get me wrong, glitzy, girly sells to, there's just so much more that can be done, that will keep your business flourishing.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great job jane, 
this is only the beginning for you,, 
Have fun,,, 
MMM


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

allhamps said:


> BLING, BLING, KA CHING $$$$$$. Don't know how long it will last at this pace, but it is STRONG right now. I think you can do well if you are able to tap into the right market, or find a niche for custom designs. I don't do a lot of "stock" type designs, because you can find them on everyone's website. Most of my work is custom order, at reasonable prices, or sports related. Last year I got 3 basketball teams (boys), to let me do their warm up shirts with rhinestuds, and I did some things for my football team. This season, I did warm up shirts for one whole athletic center, 10 teams. You have to be creative and show the folks, men included, that rhinestones/studs, are not just the glitzy, girly stuff anymore. Don't get me wrong, glitzy, girly sells to, there's just so much more that can be done, that will keep your business flourishing.


Never realized there might be "boyz market" - Would you mind posting some pictures? This might be what I need to justify dipping my toes into the bling arena.


----------



## Steph (Jan 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic! I love the shine from the flash, very 'bling'


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice indeed!!!!


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Jane, that is GREAT! I'm going to say just what a couple of others said, "hope my first one goes that well."


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I had no idea just how stressed and tired I was from trying to get that template to cut correctly, but I guess I was. Saturday night I slept for 10 hours straight. Hubby says I never moved.
Worked most of Sunday on the two templates I need for customers. One of those templates is for a 720 shirt order that I have to add bling to after the embroidery is done. Yes, I know that's a lot of shirts to do myself but it's the only way to make sure it is done the way it needs to be done.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

lizziemaxine said:


> I had no idea just how stressed and tired I was from trying to get that template to cut correctly, but I guess I was. Saturday night I slept for 10 hours straight. Hubby says I never moved.
> Worked most of Sunday on the two templates I need for customers. One of those templates is for a 720 shirt order that I have to add bling to after the embroidery is done. Yes, I know that's a lot of shirts to do myself but it's the only way to make sure it is done the way it needs to be done.


I totally understand,, I do all the work myself as well,,,,, that way you know if was done up to specs,,,, 
Congrats on the big order,, you will do fine,, 
just take your time,, 
MMM


----------



## N8stlkr (Dec 12, 2009)

Great job I think rhinestone and rhinestuds are going to be in the market for a long time, the only limit will be our imaginations


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree
MMM


----------

